# who is happy about going back to school



## bella1210 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have been having a really boring summer and wanted to go back to school dose anybody else want to


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 14, 2011)

My summer has been far from boring but I am ready to go back and I am a teacher!  Summer is great but boy am I tired!  Making news lessons for school, entertaining three children, maintaining a home and yard, and of course there was the whole goat birthing fun....whew!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm not sure I'm ready to go back to school! I'm afraid I won't have as much time to work with my rabbits now that I'm not being home schooled and am going to a "real" high school. I start school on Tuesday.


----------



## elevan (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm ready for my KIDS to go back to school!!


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 14, 2011)

My silly eight-year-old daughter told me she's excited about tomorrow because the first day of school is the BEST day. LOL.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Not really, I'm perfectly happy at home away from all the highschool drama.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 18, 2011)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> My summer has been far from boring but I am ready to go back and I am a teacher!


Ditto! I'm a sub, so my work is pretty off-and-on, but I'm ready to go back!


----------



## MissEllie (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with elevan!


----------



## chickendiva25 (Aug 18, 2011)

'm really happy about it actually.  As a homeschooler who lives in the country, I barely do anything during the summer. This summer though, has been one of THE most boring summers I have had so I am super excited about starting up again.  I have actaully, so yeah....Plus I'm learing about Medival history this year, which is awesome cause it's something I've wanted to study for a while now!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 18, 2011)

[ As a homeschooler who lives in the country, I barely do anything during the summer. This summer though, has been one of THE most boring summers I have had 

couldn't agree more! this was probably the most boring summer in a very very long time......or ever


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Aug 18, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> [ As a homeschooler who lives in the country, I barely do anything during the summer. This summer though, has been one of THE most boring summers I have had
> 
> couldn't agree more! this was probably the most boring summer in a very very long time......or ever


x2 probably because it was sooo hot. Oh btw many o gtg


----------



## manybirds (Aug 18, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Aug 18, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE to! Or I wont be able to get on this weekend.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 18, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pekinduck<3er (Aug 18, 2011)

im so bored but im going to school the 22nd of august. and i want to go to school im so bored lol


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 19, 2011)

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> 'm really happy about it actually.  As a homeschooler who lives in the country, I barely do anything during the summer. This summer though, has been one of THE most boring summers I have had so I am super excited about starting up again.  I have actaully, so yeah....Plus I'm learing about Medival history this year, which is awesome cause it's something I've wanted to study for a while now!


it was he most boreing summer i ever had to


----------

